# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Anna V [Surrey, Jupiter]

## vinman

Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1969 στη Δανία,αρχικά ως Ro/Ro με το όνομα Surrey.
To αρχικό του μήκος ήταν 114,5m και η ολ.χωρητικότητα 3,375grt.
To 1975 έγινε επιμύκηνση χωρίς όμως να αλλάξει χαρακτήρα απο Ro/Ro.
Το μήκος του πλέον είναι 132,7m και η ολ.χωρητ.4,061grt.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16275



Το 1992 το αγοράζει ο Απόστολος Βεντούρης,το ονομάζει Πάτρα και το φέρνει στην Ελλάδα για να μετασκευαστεί σε Ro/Pax.Φτιάχνονται καμπίνες,προστίθενται σαλόνια και τo όνομα αλλάζει αμέσως σε Anna V προς τιμήν της συζύγου του εφοπλιστή.Την άνοιξη του '93 ξεκινά δρομολόγια απο Πάτρα προς Ηγουμενίτσα και Μπρίντιζι,όμως απο το καλοκαίρι της ίδιας χρονιάς μπαίνουν σφήνα στο δρομολόγιο η Κεφαλονιά και η Κέρκυρα.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16276



Στις 19 Ιουλίου του 1996 το βράδυ και ενώ ήταν δεμένο στην Πάτρα μία έκρηξη συγκλόνισε το πλοίο τη στιγμή που ήταν κενό επιβατών αλλά όχι και πληρώματος.Πήρε κλίση και έκατσε με τη μία πλευρά στο βυθό χωρίς να βουλιάξει.Η έκρηξη είχε προκληθεί απο βόμβα τοποθετημένη στα ύφαλα κάτω απο συνθήκες και κίνητρα που ποτέ δεν εξακριβώθηκαν....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16277



Τέλη Ιουλίου και αφού κλείσθηκε η τρύπα απο δύτες το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε για επισκευές στη Δραπετσώνα όπου το 1997 πουλήθηκε στην Adria Ferries και με νέο όνομα άρχισε τα ίδια ταξίδια που έκανε και πρίν.Δεν πήγε καλά η σεζόν όμως και έτσι το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε στα τέλη του '97 στην Anatolia ferries για δρομολόγια Ιταλία-Τουρκία.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16278


(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο το έντυπο της AK VENTOURIS και το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά vinman βγάζεις στη φόρα για ακόμη μια φορά ένα βαπόρι που πέρασε από τα νερά μας αλλά δεν έκατσε το πέρασμα του. απλά τέλειος!!!!!
τώρα το βαπόρι τι γίνεται???

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, απ' ότι θυμάμαι το βαπόρι δεν ταξίδεψε στα ελληνικά νερά με τα σινιάλα της Adria Ferries. Μάλιστα είχαμε κάνει κρατήσεις οι οποίες στο τέλος ακυρώθηκαν ή προωθήθηκαν σε άλλες εταιρίες. Το έχω αναφέρει και στο thread "*Εκείνα που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ*"

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε το *"Jupiter"* με τα σινιάλα της *ADRIA FERRIES*.
Στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας τον Νοέμβριο του 1998.
Στα δεξιά του είναι αραγμένο το "Αγία Κυριακή (και αυτό με πλούσιο ιστορικό)
Όπως έχουν επισημάνει οι καλοί φίλοι Sea Serenade και Ellinis, το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε με αυτά τα σινιάλα.
Ταξίδεψε την επόμενη με τα σινιάλα της *"ANATOLΙΑ FERRIES"* του κ. Περιμένη και ναυλωμένο για κάποιο διάστημα και για το ΝΑΤO, λόγω του πολέμου στην Γιουγκοσλαβία. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νικόλα, τον vinman, τον Sea Serenade, τον Appia 1978 και τον Ellinis. 
Το Jupiter στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Η Poseidon έχει κατατοπιστικές πληροφορίες για τη διαδικασία salvage. 

Οι φώτο ανοίγουν σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------


## vinman

> Vinman, απ' ότι θυμάμαι το βαπόρι δεν ταξίδεψε στα ελληνικά νερά με τα σινιάλα της Adria Ferries. Μάλιστα είχαμε κάνει κρατήσεις οι οποίες στο τέλος ακυρώθηκαν ή προωθήθηκαν σε άλλες εταιρίες. Το έχω αναφέρει και στο thread "*Εκείνα που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ*"


 
Οι πληροφορίες μου λέγανε ότι έκανε ελάχιστα ταξίδια το καλοκαίρι του '97 και μετά ναυλώθηκε στην Anatolia ferries...
Πολύ πιθανόν όμως να είναι λανθασμένες μιας και εσείς εκεί παρακολουθείτε τα πράγματα καλύτερα... :Wink:

----------


## despo

Μην μπλέκετε τα ονόματα Ανατόλια και Αντρια αφου πρόκειται για ενα και το αυτό πράγμα. Μια και τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω κάποια περισσότερα, το πλοίο μετα την ανέλκυσή του στην Πάτρα, 'φορτώθηκε' ολα τα 'μαιμού' ανταλλακτικά με συνέπεια στα λίγα ταξείδια του απο Μπρίντιζι για Τσεσμέ να πηγαίνει με την 'ιλιγγιώδη' ταχύτητα των 12 μιλίων. Εκτος των άλλων είχε διαφημιστεί επι 2 συνεχόμενες περιόδους 1997/98 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οτι θα δρομολογηθεί  στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα/Μπρίντιζι , πράγμα που βέβαια δεν έγινε ποτέ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχα την τύχη να ανέβω στο πλοίο όταν ετοιμαζότανε να ανηφορίσει στην Ηγουμενίτσα σαν Jupiter. Ήταν πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, περιποιημένο και με μεγάλους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Αλλά από μηχανές........μαύρη νίλα στη Μανίλα!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Μην μπλέκετε τα ονόματα Ανατόλια και Αντρια αφου πρόκειται για ενα και το αυτό πράγμα. Μια και τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω κάποια περισσότερα, το πλοίο μετα την ανέλκυσή του στην Πάτρα, 'φορτώθηκε' ολα τα 'μαιμού' ανταλλακτικά με συνέπεια στα λίγα ταξείδια του απο Μπρίντιζι για Τσεσμέ να πηγαίνει με την 'ιλιγγιώδη' ταχύτητα των 12 μιλίων. Εκτος των άλλων είχε διαφημιστεί επι 2 συνεχόμενες περιόδους 1997/98 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οτι θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα/Μπρίντιζι , πράγμα που βέβαια δεν έγινε ποτέ.


despo, είσαι σίγουρος οτι ήταν το ένα και αυτό η Adria και η Anatolia; Το ρωτάω γιατί o τίτλος της δεύτερης ήταν Αnatolia Ferries Gmbh που παραπέμπει σε Γερμανική εταιρεία. Αν το συνδυάσεις με το οτι δραστηριοποιήθηκε στη γραμμή Ιταλία-Τσεσμέ ίσως μας προκύψει Γερμανικό πρακτορείο που μετέφερε Τούρκους στην πατρίδα τους για διακοπές.

Όταν αγοράστηκε το καράβι από τον Περιμένη και επισκευάστηκε, εμφανίστηκε η Adria Ferries που θα το ναύλωνε το 1998 για ταξίδια Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι. Τελικά το πλοίο έπιασε δουλειά από τον Ιούνιο του 98 κάνοντας Πρίντεζι-Τσεσμέ για την Anatolia. Οι νέοι ναυλωτές προφανώς δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να αλλάξουν σινιάλα και έτσι ο Roi το φωτογράφησε στο τέλος του έτους να παραμένει με αυτά τις Adria. 
Στις αρχές του 99 ταξίδεψε για 2 μήνες Πρίντεζι-Δυρράχιο σε αντικατάσταση του ILLYRIA που έδεσε τότε στην Ελευσίνα. Μάλλον τότε έγινε και η ναύλωση στο ΝΑΤΟ. Το καλοκαίρι επαναλήφθηκε η ναύλωση στην Anatolia και οι πλόες προς το Τσεσμέ. Το 2000 κατασχέθηκε στο Πρίντεζι και δεν ταξίδεψε ξανά.

H Anatolia είχε ναυλώσει και το EPHESUS (πρ. ΛΥΔΙΑ) για 2 καλοκαιρινές σεζόν.

----------


## despo

Λοιπον ακούστε για να μην γινονται παρεξηγήσεις. Η Ανατόλια ηταν γραφείο στη Γερμανία που βασικος μετοχος ηταν ο πλοιοκτήτης και αποστολή του ηταν να μαζευει τις κρατήσεις των Τουρκων της Γερμανίας και μαλιστα ολα τα λεφτά μπροστά και με ναυλους πανακριβους. Αρα ηταν τα πάντα εικονικά οσον αφορά την εμφάνιση πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας με το λογότυπο στα πλάγια του πλοίου, αφου βέβαια δεν υπήρχε κανένα σύμβολο στα φουγάρα.
Τωρα οσον αφορά την λειτουργία του, δεν νομίζω να εκανε καθολου δρομολόγια ολοκληρο το '98 αφου μεχρι αρχες Ιουλίου ουτε καν ειχε νηολογηθεί. Αλλα εν πασει περιπτώσει δεν μπορω να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος.
Το σίγουρο ειναι οτι εγιναν κατασχέσεις απο την πλευρά του λιμενικου πράκτορα στο Μπρίντιζι για οφειλές/διαφορες απο τον πλοιοκτήτη, οποτε κρατήθηκαν το 'Τίρανα' πρωην ΄Μαρμαρι' και το 'Τζουπιτερ', το δε 'Βοσπορος' προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί η κράτησή του σε άλλο λιμάνι, εμεινε αγκυροβολημένο στο Τσεσμέ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Despo, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την "ANATOLIA FERRIES".
Σίγουρα ήταν μια εταιρεία καλυμμένη με αρκετό πέπλο μυστηρίου.
Στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού του 1999 εμφανίστηκε το "Bosporus" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για τις τελευταίες πινελιές.
Το 1999 πρέπει να είναι και η τελευταία χρονιά που δραστηριοποιήθηκε το "Bosporus". Αυτό θα ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσετε.
Δεν το κρύβω πως η μεγάλη μου αδυναμία ήταν το πλοίο αυτό, αδελφάκι του θρυλικού "Αιγαίον". 
Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία από το Μάρτιο, ή τον Απρίλιο του 1998 με σκηνικό το Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.
Το "Jupiter" (χωρίς σινιάλα), το "Dame M" και το "Ιάσων" της Ηπειρωτικής σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα συνάντηση.
Λίγο παραδίπλα ήταν αραγμένο και το "Bosporus". 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους despo, Ellinis, vinman και paroskayak. 
Jupiter - Iason - Dame M.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΟ. ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ SUPERFAST I ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ 2/9/1995.
Pict19950902.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Όμορφη φωτο nikosnasia. Κρίμα που το βαπόρι αυτό δεν μπόρεσε να δουλέψει περισσότερο στα ελληνικά νερά και όχι μόνο.......

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Να υποθεσω τωρα το πλοιο εχει διαλυθει ετσι;

----------


## Ellinis

Πήγε για σκραπ το 2005, αφού πέρασε 4 χρόνια δεμένο στο Πρίντεζι και ένα ακόμη στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια φιλε Ellinis!

----------


## nikosnasia

1995. Video τραβηγμένο από τη γέφυρα του Superfast I. Προσπερνά το Anna V.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlCPfTaOXMc

----------


## Ellinis

Σα σταματημένο το προσπέρασε! και πως να μην το προσπεράσει όταν είχαν τουλάχιστον 10 κόμβους διαφορά...

----------


## Ellinis

Το ANNA V. στην Πάτρα, με το κόκκινο σημαιάκι υψωμένο. Όχι και πολύ μακρυά από εκεί που μπατάρισε. Αν και επισκευάστηκε δεν κατάφερε να σταθεί με αξιώσεις σε κάποια γραμμή και πέρασε αρκετά χρόνια δεμένο. Αντίθετα με το αδελφάκι του Somerset που εξακολουθεί και ταξιδεύει (έστω ως ζωάδικο) με το όνομα Al Zaher.

anna v.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το Somerset ως ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ (όνομα για ζωάδικο!) στο Κερατσίνι, πριν χρόνια πολλά. Και μια του μπαταρισμένου ΑΝΝΑ V τραβηγμένη απο το μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου την επομένη της δολιοφθοράς.

afroditi.png

ANNA V..png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SURREY.jpg
Στις δόξες του με τη μεγάλη DFDS.

ANNA V..jpg
Eν πλω τραβηγμένο από άγνωστο πλοίο.

JUPITER  (Anatolia).jpg
Δεμένο στο Πρίντεζι, παρακμή...

Πηγή: shipspotting

Nα διορθώσω στο προηγούμενο ποστ, το SOMMERSET ήταν αδελφό με το STAFFORD κ τα δύο τους κονταδελφά με αυτό εδώ ως SURREY.

----------

